# CI Riviera 141



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like we will be keeping this van for at least a year so time to start asking questions > >

There is a dash warning light on and no one round here seems to have the right plug for the ECU it a 3 pin not the std OBD2 one, and it only has two wires.

I wondered if there was anything I might be able to use to see the faults and clear codes myself and *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OBD2-KKL-...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27eb017664*

Has anybody got one or tried it, I know it's cheap, but no point in donating money to none charities.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you remind me exactly what the cab is Kev, have forgotten and it is not with your avatar details.You must be relatively happy with it if you are keeping it, I hope.:serious:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Can you remind me exactly what the cab is Kev, have forgotten and it is not with your avatar details.You must be relatively happy with it if you are keeping it, I hope.:serious:
> 
> cabby


2.8jtd 2001 have yet to figure out how to change description under avatars????


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so which warning light is it.

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 2.8jtd 2001 have yet to figure out how to change description under avatars????


fooled me for weeks !
It's nothing to do with the Avatar (pic) - it's in 'Personal Aire' - my personal aire


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> so which warning light is it.
> 
> cabby


It looks like an injector Phil, later models it would be an engine symbol.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> fooled me for weeks !
> It's nothing to do with the Avatar (pic) - it's in 'Personal Aire' - my personal aire


I just changed it and now it says nothing about a van, where did I go wrong.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Personal aire, then edit your details, put in make of motorhome.close program and re open. then keep fingers crossed.>>

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As to that warning light, I think I read somewhere a few years ago(son has the same engine) that it could be the fuel filter needs changing.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help?
http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/243616-2001-ducato-2-8-jtd-obd-ii-socket.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> Any help?
> http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/243616-2001-ducato-2-8-jtd-obd-ii-socket.html


Got the 3 pin socket, had it read, said cooling fan relays, both of which are fine, it was a broken wire, wire now fixed, both fans come on, but light remains, not paying to keep having it checked so bought a *3 pin reader kit* to see if I can turn it off myself and also read future problems.

As for avatar detail already done all that, but not signed out yet so I shall do that now tara a bit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No that didn't work either.

NEXT


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No that didn't work either.
> 
> NEXT


Tools - user CP - Edit your details - My Motorhome

don't forget to *Save Changes*

should work?

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> Tools - user CP - Edit your details - My Motorhome
> 
> don't forget to *Save Changes*
> 
> ...


I entered "2001, CI Riviera 141, Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd"

saved and got:-

You entered an invalid MSN handle


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno, no idea then.


There is a "MSN Messenger Handle" option on that page, wonder if its getting its knickers in a twist with that?


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> Dunno, no idea then.
> 
> There is a "MSN Messenger Handle" option on that page, wonder if its getting its knickers in a twist with that?
> 
> Pete


Could be, but god knows how to sort it, and Cabbs will be having a fit about it > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can assure you that if I do have a fit, it will not be a hissy fit....so there.
Now get that finger going and sort yourself out lad.If it is too difficult for you ..ask the missus.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I can assure you that if I do have a fit, it will not be a hissy fit....so there.
> Now get that finger going and sort yourself out lad.If it is too difficult for you ..ask the missus.>>
> 
> cabby


No one mentioned HISSY Pip you brought that on your ownnio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Same van as ours vid


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you ashamed of your own van then.>> How is your back reaching down that far to the oven and as for that step, will you need a stanner soon to go with it.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Are you ashamed of your own van then.>> How is your back reaching down that far to the oven and as for that step, will you need a stanner soon to go with it.
> 
> cabby


No, silly arse, not got a vid of mine though yet, ours has no oven yet, seeking options right now, and the step is fine for normal sized people, are you a dwarf or something > >

Why would Stanner want to help me anyway???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit of progress this week, ordered Spinflo hob, oven and grill which arrived this morning, only ordered yesterday afternoon For Elys.

I did want to get the space knocked up last week as I had the height, but I couldn't confirm the fitted cabinet width, so had to wait for it to arrive, anyhoo sods law it's bloody narrower than the existing opening, so some fettling will be needed big fettling like rip out one half of the kitchen as I can't do anything to it which would pass inspection to me let alone anyone else, so luckily I still have a some off cuts from the self build, more lucky is they pretty much match up, less lucky is I'm about 150mm short on length, so a bit of a job to do there, I can use my Biscuit jointer and keep the kick panel of the old bits, and biscuit join them to the then long enough off cut which I will need to take two cuts off to make the width about an inch narrower.

See latest dated pics in my NEW CI 141 link in my Sig.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice to see you are spending some time on the van instead of on here.:wink2:
You are not allowed to say dwarf, it has to be small people now.
You complained earlier about having to step up and it hurts ones back, so I assumed you would have fitted a stanner stair lift. You must lead a sheltered life.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Nice to see you are spending some time on the van instead of on here.:wink2:
> You are not allowed to say dwarf, it has to be small people now.
> You complained earlier about having to step up and it hurts ones back, so I assumed you would have fitted a stanner stair lift. You must lead a sheltered life.>>
> 
> cabby


Shame it's not like FC where you can get awards, yours would be like this:-


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

just fitted the door holders, a little bigger than the silly plastic ones, but the door and locker lid are not going anywhere, see link min sig for pics.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks more like one of those pills you take, or a cushion that you keep around your neck.>>
What design does the boss have for the upholstery. As a matter of interest I ask is the bike rack strong enough for the spare, It would give me loads of storage extra if I did that.

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought you was`nt going to do another self build Kev?:banghead:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Looks more like one of those pills you take, or a cushion that you keep around your neck.>>
> What design does the boss have for the upholstery. As a matter of interest I ask is the bike rack strong enough for the spare, It would give me loads of storage extra if I did that.
> 
> cabby


No bike rack on this, you're looking at another van, do keep up, but I'd not think any Fiamma stuff would do that, why not just put underneath like the do on proper motorhomes > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I thought you was`nt going to do another self build Kev?:banghead:>


After Cabbies title huh, Mini Arse will have to do you   

We didn't find what we were looking for, but this had promise, it didn't have an oven any way FFS so I'd have had to either find one to fit or change it, the latter is far easier for me.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So which is the van in those photos of(D.I.Y) building works in progress then with the Ex Irish number plate.A ladder and a bike rack and spare wheel attached.
I keep the spare in a locker, easy to reach and one does not have to crawl around under the van to recover it when needed.
I am rather worried that you keep on thinking of Arse's, is there no treatment you could have for this sorry state.Or is it a northern thing.>>

We are beginning to think that Liz, bless her, lets you have these DIY projects just to keep you out of her way, wise woman.00

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> So which is the van in those photos of(D.I.Y) building works in progress then with the Ex Irish number plate.A ladder and a bike rack and spare wheel attached.
> I keep the spare in a locker, easy to reach and one does not have to crawl around under the van to recover it when needed.
> I am rather worried that you keep on thinking of Arse's, is there no treatment you could have for this sorry state.Or is it a northern thing.>>
> 
> ...


The van which isn't mine is a different one:wink2::wink2::grin2:

I did go over it at the time, mine was on Autotrader and disappeared by the time I got home, so I didn't have any before pictures, unless I took some, but couldn't be bothered, so grabbed those of the same model, cept mine has no over or crap on the back but seeing as you can't cope I'm going to move them out of the link, so anyone wanting to know what the van looks like will have to want or Google it.

:roll :Roll:

The one with the spare wheel (odd idea) is a different van again with a different layout, but does show the crap back bumper I was searching for and the pictures I sent to breakers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing is ever simple.

Not sure what I should do, should I leave it as? it seems appalling to me that they are mixing colours on earth wiring, I'm not actually needing to interfere with anything other than the 230v input, but am I responsible for the wiring once touched, and should I therefor change it to G/Y cable.

See green arrows


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Wassat then Kev? looks like a right dogs breakfast.........

As for changing the wire........having seen your fastidiousness in previous work, you wont rest until it is correct.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Trouble is where do you stop.

Did i mention there are no proper dropout vents at all, the fire by design has to have one, and the fridge uses the bottom vent, none for the boiler or hob, I want to add one for the new cooker but it's a double floor and the waste is pressed against the bottom one.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Our AT doesn't have a drop vent for the boiler or the cooker either. To be honest, I have no idea where the combusted gas goes from the boiler - now you've got me wondering..............

Stupid me.......of course!!! The boiler exhausts through the vent on the side of the van...and is room sealed.

Perhaps yours is the same?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Wassat then Kev? looks like a right dogs breakfast.........
> 
> As for changing the wire........having seen your fastidiousness in previous work, you wont rest until it is correct.


Sorry it's the wiring on top of the fridge, not bothered about tidiness on there so long as it keeps working, I've had this same fridge 3 times now and each time I've had to mend/replace something different, I'm just appalled at the wire colour changing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Our AT doesn't have a drop vent for the boiler or the cooker either. To be honest, I have no idea where the combusted gas goes from the boiler - now you've got me wondering..............
> 
> Stupid me.......of course!!! The boiler exhausts through the vent on the side of the van...and is room sealed.
> 
> Perhaps yours is the same?


It does vent at the side, but I'm not convinced using that as a drop out vent is a wise, if the boiler is running there will be a naked flame in there, beside the pipes have joints and connections to appliances, you're supposed to vent at every join in case of leaks.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It does vent at the side, but I'm not convinced using that as a drop out vent is a wise, if the boiler is running there will be a naked flame in there, beside the pipes have joints and connections to appliances, you're supposed to vent at every join in case of leaks.


I will have a look at ours tomorrow - it looks the same as yours - and see if I can find a low-level vent. Our sits beneath the wardrobe, behind the Truma heater/fire, in its own little cubby-hole. The boiler itself is completely room sealed.

You've got me thinking now...........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ordered *the new reversing cam* I dug out the old specs for the one on the self build and this looks to be exactly the same, from same seller too, anyhoo we'll see, fitting it might be interesting as no obvious path for either the video lead or the reversing light cables to the camera.

Not found any suitable worktop yet though   a bit of the real wood type, beech coloured would be good, can't find an off cut anywhere, only need 1200mm too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

New worktops cut routered and fitted yesterday, other pics in RED link as usual.

I need to cut out for the sink and Spinflo today if I can, then it's onto the gas pipes and plumbing again, now I have a positive location for them.

There is a weight penalty for using solid beech of course, probably about 30kg by the time I've cut all the holes, I might also router some material of the bottom where not needed for support, dunno yet.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I will have a look at ours tomorrow - it looks the same as yours - and see if I can find a low-level vent. Our sits beneath the wardrobe, behind the Truma heater/fire, in its own little cubby-hole. The boiler itself is completely room sealed.
> 
> You've got me thinking now...........


Kev - Had a gander in the cupboard under the boiler yesterday and, yes, there is a drop out vent directly under the boiler (boiler is on a small wooden shelf on legs 3" high). The drop out vent is of the 'top-hat' variety as opposed to just a flat grille - about 2" in diameter and made of beige plastic. Another exists under the cooker.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Kev - Had a gander in the cupboard under the boiler yesterday and, yes, there is a drop out vent directly under the boiler (boiler is on a small wooden shelf on legs 3" high). The drop out vent is of the 'top-hat' variety as opposed to just a flat grille - about 2" in diameter and made of beige plastic. Another exists under the cooker.


Nope, nothing under our van, top hat is better, less rush of air when windy, useful under ovens.

I don't fancy the job of putting one in the the Triplex oven and hob, I have a double floor with about 100mm gap, so I'll need to drop the waste tank, then drill through, then line with a tube/pipe so it goes outside not between the floors, problem is I have no idea what is between the floors, as it seems to be used for pipes cable and ducting only, it's not a usable space, My thinking is it'll be easier to go put it on a shelf, and go through the wall and fit some sort of cover, and vent that way.

I do have a spare Solar panel roof entry thing, which might not look too bad, no screws needed either.

Anyone got any thought on the vent aspect of this job, other than it'd be a good idea to have one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Reversing camera arrived.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried to fit the camera and there is no tidy path for the video lead to follow, not is there one for the power lead for the camera.

I could mess around extending the cable and running it along the chassis, but I have too much other stuff to do and I'd still have the camera power problem

I'm well miffed as this one seems better than the last one as far as picture quality is concerned so I'm going to whack it back on Ebay unless some one wants one, plus postage.

Just PM me if interested video of it last post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kitchen now up and working, Triplex is working well, hob is much better than the Smev one, pics later maybe, got a door to make out of old drawer fronts to go below the oven as the old one is too big.

I'm on with moving the stupidly (and very noisy) placed Fiamma water pump, and while I'm at it the charger or whatever it is can be moved, I'm on with the 2 x 125ah LB install in a new location freeing up the space under the driver seat, and getting rid of the present 85ah LB, and getting ready to measure up where the Solar panel is going to live, which will hopefully mean the MPPT reg will live in the wardrobe, if it wasn't for the ugly cables on show at the botton I'd have it in a more visible location, I think the new model has a backlight so not too bad in there.

Still cogitating about the reversing camera, wish I'd looked at the layout before ordering Grr.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been moving some stuff around as it was badly placed in the van.

OK, I moved the charger cabling to a more accessible place as there is a slide inside the charger to go down to 110v input, no way I could have known about it or where it was located due to the comedian who fitted it in the factory, I won't invoke the swear filter, but think of a few expletives and you won't be far off.

Anyhoo, I put my cheapo meter on it, see pic, as there are 3 wires and I wondered why, turns out its around 5v on the gray cable, 13.8v ish on the red (so much for 12v), I have no idea where the 5v is going to be used, and causes a problem if I go to a Ctek charger, so I'd need to keep this or get a sparky to make me a drop down whatsit.

Ideas for the 5v usage from the LBs is very welcome, I can't think of any, and it disappears into the double (inaccessible) floor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got the bathroom basin out today, it looks like it's been in and out a few times before, silicone in layers all over the place, managed to get back to clean surfaces, got a nice new mixer tap for £15, all ready to whack it back in tomorrow  

I did a mod to the inverter as well today, I opened it up to check condition and hive it a good blow out with compressed air, I then though about something which came up on the self build site yesterday about fitting a remote switch for the thing, easy enough to do as I'm moving it anyway.

I took on of the thin wires going to the switch from the board and cut into it then ran a bit of twin cable to an old house light switch I had kicking around in the garage, job done, it need to original switch to be on too, but once it is, then it can be hidden away and switched remotely.

Mod and switch upgrade.



















I meant to order my cables today, but clean forgot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some more pics of the last few days work, Reversing cam cable routing is now sorted, to see latest pics, sort by date.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So first outing:-

Fridge could have been colder on LPG, twas set to max all weekend, need to fit some fans methinks, maybe go over the top and have two sets, one sucking air in at the lower vent, and another set extracting at the top vent, separately switched, thoughts please.

Solar controller seems to be doing odd things, see other thread for video.

Bed, yes please we'll have one of those, never thought to try and set it up, but it looks a bit like something Krypton factor though OTT, but might just be parts missing.

New oven and hob worked a treat though, even had toast from the grill  

Igniter light still on, need to get my OBD gizmo sorted out. TBS, likewise the steering problem still persists, but has moved up speed wise, need to get a front end check done by an MOT station.

Otherwise an OK weekend, got a vid of the hot air balloons to post later, listen out for the little brat trying to get his inebriated VW camper owner dad to give him his phone once he saw me using mine, two VW vans Billabong and Laila parked together, a right noisy ignorant bunch, thank god for ear plugs, could have happily gassed them, shame there is no such thing.

Vijo

Note it was 21.26 and a 3 year old Samsung S2, not too bad, it was actually a lot darker than it appears on the vijo


----------



## 4ever19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, you can try this to get rid of your warning light... I have a 2005 2.8jtd, Ci 171 and had the same light with occasional loss of power.

After a deep search of the internet I found that the turbo wastegate actuator eye end can start to seize on the pin of the wastegate valve lever, making the w/g unable to travel to it's full extent.

If you crawl under the van, head first from behind the offside front wheel and look forward and up, you will see the vacuum controlled actuator, just at the start of the exhaust. There is a circlip holding the eye end onto the pin, remove it and try and lift off the actuator. (You may have to remove the bolts at the actuator body bracket to give you more 'leverage') Clean the pin and actuator eye end inner with scotchbrite or similar, use a small amount of light oil to reassemble and go for a drive!

I had to do this to mine in France in 40° heat recently as I was about to do the 'Route des Grande Alpes' and the van drove superbly after 

Hope this helps

Gaz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4ever19 said:


> Hi, you can try this to get rid of your warning light... I have a 2005 2.8jtd, Ci 171 and had the same light with occasional loss of power.
> 
> After a deep search of the internet I found that the turbo wastegate actuator eye end can start to seize on the pin of the wastegate valve lever, making the w/g unable to travel to it's full extent.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz, thanks but it was a diffrent problem and I cleared it only this weekend.

*See this thread*

.


----------

